# Clown loach jumped out of the tank:(



## nomnomtiger (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes, happened to my pleco, though I found him out od the room, down a hallway, and Into another room haha. I don't know how but she managed to go around 8-10 meters in total. So far my loaches seem to bash their heads into the top of the water, as if the air above it was a brick wall and they just zip back around to the bottom of the tank


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

ive lost several fish to suicide jumps. two goldfish( 4-5 inchs in with a pacu and an oscar, so i cant blame them), a pictus cat, and a yo yo loach.


----------



## parkerjaxmollymo (Jul 1, 2014)

Terrible! Just terrible....


----------



## blackacura (May 4, 2014)

I recently lost 2 clown loaches also, I have a rimless and found them on the floor in the morning


----------



## treben (Jun 26, 2013)

Lost a few Siamese algae eaters lately. Didn't realize they could jump but seeing as how they're strong swimmers I guess it's always a possibility.


----------



## yomon347 (May 27, 2014)

treben said:


> Lost a few Siamese algae eaters lately.


From what I have read they are notorious jumpers. I found one of mine on the floor a few weeks ago.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

The loach should be alive, put him back in the tank. I'd say 10 minutes should work in his favor.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Big time! Now you know....keep the tank covered at all times. I've lost them this way too....it sucks.


----------



## CAPSLOK (Dec 8, 2013)

Look into a mesh top - DIY window screen frame with a different (see through) mesh instead of typical window screen.
http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/diy-aquarium-screen-top-kits-1-4-netting-1.html

These are commonly used on reef tanks as they let in light, let out heat, and keep in fish - but for some reason I never see them referenced in the FW world. Easy to put together and great peace of mind.


----------



## Plante101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Is your clown loach the only clown loach in your tank?


----------



## parkerjaxmollymo (Jul 1, 2014)

No, I had 3 in there


----------



## Plante101 (Jul 17, 2014)

That's odd it should have been okay with 2 others. Was there a fluctuation with your temp? How is your clowny doing btw?


----------



## parkerjaxmollymo (Jul 1, 2014)

He died: ( I didn't find him until about 15 min after I turned the light on... No temp change that I'm aware of. I had just added new plants


----------



## ErtyJr (Jun 21, 2014)

Here is an odd story. I had a very small 1/2" - 3/4" baby silver hatchetfish. One day I was doing my normal maintenance, trimming plants, scooping out duckweed, ect. As I was trimming one plant in particular, it was annoying me to grab the stems, so I let it float up and scooped it out after. After scooping up all my stems, I threw them into a small plastic bag on the ground and thought nothing of it. 2 hours later I noticed my baby hatchetfish was missing. I searched high and low, scoured the floor, nothing. Nowhere to be found. By now I'm panicking, the hatchetfish is my girlfriends and she is gunna kill me. I finally in a last ditch effort check my plastic bag which I had thrown in the garbage. Low and behold there he was!

I grabbed him up and threw him back in the tank. He's still there swimming like nothing ever happened! And the best part is the gf never has to know!

And also in reference to this I also have a suggestion...


CAPSLOK said:


> Look into a mesh top - DIY window screen frame with a different (see through) mesh instead of typical window screen.
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/diy-aq...netting-1.html
> 
> These are commonly used on reef tanks as they let in light, let out heat, and keep in fish - but for some reason I never see them referenced in the FW world. Easy to put together and great peace of mind.


For my reef tank I used something called egg crate from home depot. It is super easy to cut and size, and very easy to handle, and easy to add exact size holes for hoses ect. Everything about it made life very simple, and it also let's heat in and out and allows open air while keeping fish in. Here is a link
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-...e-Lighting-Panel-5-Pack-LP2448EGG-5/202653781

Don't pay attention to the price, at home depot you can buy a single piece for cheap. It's in the lighting panels section. That price is for large packs.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

ErtyJr said:


> For my reef tank I used something called egg crate from home depot. It is super easy to cut and size, and very easy to handle, and easy to add exact size holes for hoses ect. Everything about it made life very simple, and it also let's heat in and out and allows open air while keeping fish in. Here is a link
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-...e-Lighting-Panel-5-Pack-LP2448EGG-5/202653781
> 
> +1... i used the same thing on my reef tank. still didnt keep my six line from going on sump rides though


----------

